# fujifilm X-Pro 1



## bs0604 (Aug 12, 2012)

anyone know if the the fujifilm x-pro 1 camera can be used for HDR imaging or can do bracketed shots?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 12, 2012)

Any digital camera can be used for HDR


----------



## usayit (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes.. HDR isn't tied to a particular camera.


This may help

http://www.fujifilm.com/support/digital_cameras/manuals/pdf/index/x/xpro1_manual_01.pdf


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 12, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Any digital camera can be used for HDR



well, any digital camera that allows you to control exposure


----------



## nos33 (Aug 12, 2012)

unpopular said:


> eugh. classic HDRtist thread.



Why even bother posting in this thread then?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 12, 2012)

*Knock it off you two!*


----------



## unpopular (Aug 13, 2012)

woot! a fresh start!

Any camera capable of adjusting exposure time independent of ISO and Aperture (i.e. "full manual") is capable of bracketing. You don't necessarily need auto bracketing to do HDR. I am sure that the X-Pro 1 does auto bracketing, but in my opinion this +3,0,-3 route is not the best option, and may be the source of noise and other artifacts in HDRs. I think it makes more sense to spot meter the shadows and hilights and compare the amount of exposure between them rather than hoping that ±3 covers the entire dynamic range of the scene.

To me this popular technique is sloppy and is not scene-based, but rather an arbitrary one-size-fits-all approach to HDR.


----------



## bs0604 (Aug 13, 2012)

thank you


----------

